# Passports for the UAE



## rmille6161 (Jan 29, 2012)

I will be comming to UAE in a couple weeks for 6 months. I will be getting there on a government passport. Question, since I will want to travel around while I am there should I give both my passports when I get there to get the entry stamps since on my own time I can't use the government one for travel?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Common sense says if you come in on one passport, you will have to be stamped out on the same one. You would not be able to come in on one passport and go out on another. If, when you land somewhere and they see you have come from the UAE, but you do not have an entry or exit stamp in your passport, it may be a cause for concern. With this in mind, I would say it's best for you to seek advice from others you will be working with who also have a work and personal passport.


----------

